# Toilet waste pipe leaking



## Louise2910 (Jun 27, 2008)

The pipe from our upstairs toilet has been leaking for I think a week now. To begin with I thought it was just my 4 year old missing his aim and was permanently cleaning the loo, but now I can see a damp patch on the ceiling of the downstairs loo, it really smells and there are flies hanging around the damp patch.
I am also in the early stages of pregnancy and we have an 18 month old. Our landlord lives in Malaysia and we can't do anything without checking with them. 
Could someone please advise me whether I and the children are ok to stay in the house or we should go to a hotel? I've sealed off the upstairs loo but we need to use the downstairs one which is where the damp patch is.
Sorry to put this on a DIY noticeboard but I don't know where else to turn?


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I would e-mail him,call him,write him, whichever is quickest,,,this is an emergency fix it thing to prevent further damage. IF the sheetrock ceiling is compromised it has to come out anyway.

Is it a health danger?? Probably NOT if a plumber comes and fixes the pipes to correct the leaks and cleans up the resulting damage.

It is liveable until its determined its NOT leaking anymore and his handyman fixes back the ceiling.

As a landlord I would want to know ASAP!!!He does too,altho NOT thrilled, but necessary!!

Its part of the rent, IF he doesnt immediately fix it, you can and deduct it!!


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

If there was water on the floor upstairs before the ceiling became wet it is probably not a drain leak. If this is the case, check the toilet supply pipe going to the tank and see if it's wet. If it is, turn the valve off if it's got one. 

The only way water would be on the floor upstairs from a drain side leak is from the wax seal between the toilet bowl and the floor flange (the connection to the drain piping system). In any case, if it is a drain pipe leaking from that bathroom the water should dry up within a day or so if you stop using that bathroom.

If there isn't water on the floor upstairs, and the leak continues even after you've stopped using that bathroom, it could be a leak on a water supply pipe in the ceiling and that will only get worse. If you have stopped using that bathroom and the ceiling stays wet for more than a couple of days you really need to call a plumber. If that's the case you should check to make sure it is actually wet, sometimes after the water dries there will be a stain that looks wet but isn't.

I hope this helps.


----------

